# Haskell compiler ghc



## Miax (Nov 3, 2010)

When I 

`# cd /usr/ports/lang/ghc`
`# make -DBATCH install clean`

then


```
Installing executable(s) in /usr/ports/lang/ghc/work/ghc-6.10.4-boot/bin
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/ghc/work/ghc-6.10.4-boot/utils/hpc'
gmake -C haddock install
gmake: Entering an unknown directory
gmake: *** haddock: No such file or directory.  Stop.
gmake: Leaving an unknown directory
gmake[1]: *** [install.haddock] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/ghc/work/ghc-6.10.4-boot/utils'
gmake: *** [install] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/ghc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/ghc.
#
```

So, I couldn't install this ghc compiler for haskell. It seems that haddock is the problem, but I don't know how I solve it.


----------



## Miax (Nov 8, 2010)

I have updated the ports tree and packages today and problem solved.


----------

